# Official Report: Jalen Rose Traded To Toronto



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

*Rose a Raptor?*



> Report: Raptors acquire Jalen Rose
> 
> TSN.ca Staff with ESPN files
> 
> ...


----------



## bill8164 (Jun 25, 2003)

Looks like it is confirmed by looking at the front page of the ESPN website.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Yep, its official. ESPNEWS just reported it.

Bulls get MUCH needed rebounding and toughness down low with AD and JYD. Raptors get a good second option in Rose and Marshall is pretty solid himself. Good trade for both teams.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

?????????????????


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

well well well. should be interesting if that's true. glad we got baxter out of them too. he's cheap and gives us a much needed big body. does that mean that we're playing with no bodies today? (ie Moiso)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

What? Really?
Someone got a link?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

also, does that mean that KO is pretty confortable putting Moiso into the rotation after having worked with him for a few months? 

how much Rose will we see at the point?

is Bosh still a starter with Marshall on the team?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Holy ****!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1673879


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

I'm glad Mo Pete wasn't a throw in. He still can be a player for the Raps and shouldn't be given up on. 
Losing Jerome hurts but Marshall will be better, maybe we can start averaging over 80 points.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm sad that Jerome has to go. 'Yell is a certain upgrade, but Jerome was so good to the city of Toronto, and Toronto loved him back just as much. I feel pretty bad for him, but this is a business, after all.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Lineup

AW
Carter
Rose
Marshall
Moiso???


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

sux that JYD had to go but if these guys can make their shots then there is no need for offensive rebounds.

i'm guessing it'll be 

adub
vince
rose
marshall
bosh


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> I'm sad that Jerome has to go. 'Yell is a certain upgrade, but Jerome was so good to the city of Toronto, and Toronto loved him back just as much. I feel pretty bad for him, but this is a business, after all.


yeah he will be missed. fortunately he's going to an exciting basketball city with a friendly teammate. he'll endear himself to the chicago crowd and should have a great time doing it. he might not get much PT though. much love for JYD and all that he did for our team and the city of toronto.

congrats to AD for getting traded to his destination of choice and props for playing like a professional while he was still here.


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

*New Lineup*

What does everyone think the new lineup will be after the trade goes through. Will Bosh still start?
It's going to suck tonight without AD and JYD, we might finally see Moiso play.

New Lineup
PG- Alvin
SG- Vince
SF- Rose
PF- Marshall
C- Moiso
With Bosh first of the bench, I dont think he can play centre.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

New question: What do we do tonight?!

Our 4/5 rotation for the Heat game just became Bosh/Moiso/Bateer!


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm sad to see JYD go as well, but if he was required for the trade, all the better .

I think 'Yell will eventually start, but not until he's been eased into KO's system. Glad we got another big body in Baxter.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Does this make Chicago a playoff team?*

Obviously no one can answer this question with any certainty but personally, I think they're tougher than before. They have a great big man rotation with AD, Curry, and Chandler. They may want to move Crawford to shooting guard now that Rose is gone, and that could be very effective. With a new coach and new players, I think they will be revitalized after getting off to a slow start. They have a lot of veteran players, ones that understand their role on this team. 

I think both teams got better with this trade. However, I think our acquired pieces will have a bigger impact on the court.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i think they will try bosh at center. It wont work though. He will be your main guy off the bench. Marshall is really good and will get you 14 and 7 from the pf spot and rose and vince will do the scorin. Moiso is in their just to rebound and aw just to pass and play defense


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: New Lineup*

I think it will be:

AW
Vince
Rose
Marshall
Moiso

6 Murray
7 Bosh
8 Mo
9 Palacio
10 Curry
11 Bax
12 Bateer


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

can't play C? lol he'll play C ahead of Moiso, unless there is a major mismatch like Shaq.


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

Bosh has played a little center this season already, so he could possibly be put in as starting C depending on opposing lineups.

PG - Alvin/Milt/Brunson
SG - Vince/Mo
SF - Rose/Lamond/Curry
PF - Marshal/Bosh/Baxter
C - Bosh/Moiso/Bateer


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Does this make Chicago a playoff team?*



> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> Obviously no one can answer this question with any certainty but personally, I think they're tougher than before. They have a great big man rotation with AD, Curry, and Chandler. They may want to move Crawford to shooting guard now that Rose is gone, and that could be very effective. With a new coach and new players, I think they will be revitalized after getting off to a slow start. They have a lot of veteran players, ones that understand their role on this team.
> 
> I think both teams got better with this trade. However, I think our acquired pieces will have a bigger impact on the court.


I think it is important to have a look and see how Bulls fans are reacting. They viewed Rose as a no-defence lockerrom cancer. If there is any kind of player that would clash with KO, it would be one like that.

BUT, will Rose be happy in Toronto? In a new system? As a second-option to Vince? If so, this trade helps us a lot!


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: New Lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> I think it will be:
> 
> AW
> ...


Where is Mo? We kinda got a log jam at SG/SF now.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> New question: What do we do tonight?!
> 
> Our 4/5 rotation for the Heat game just became Bosh/Moiso/Bateer!


Thankfully Miami isn't that great at these positions either with Haslem and Grant. However, it's going to be VERY interesting to see if Moiso has come around in any way. Taking it to the hoop and drawing fouls on the big men is going to be key in this game.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

if Rose is winning then he won't be as noticable a head case, key word is noticable however.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: New Lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>KeonBackinTO</b>!
> 
> 
> Where is Mo? We kinda got a log jam at SG/SF now.


Oops!


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

how much is marshall and rosem akin??and how many eyars left on there contracts???


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm delighted to see this trade go down, because quite frankly I couldn't care less about either of the teams, but Lonny Baxter is my favorite player and he should be getting more minutes on Toronto now, and should be able to show everyone what he can do. GO LONNY!!!


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

> but Lonny Baxter is my favorite player and he should be getting more minutes on Toronto now, and should be able to show everyone what he can do. GO LONNY!!!


yea, IMO Lonny has alot more potential then oft injured Chris Jefferies.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

i'm sure glad i didn't get the JYD (alternate) jersey and went with the Bosh, whew...


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

Lammond is gonna demand a trade. If he plays at all tonight, I see him throwing up a shot every tounch he gets. And also getting kicked out again.

Is Lonnie Baxter any good? 

This is pretty big. Marshall will have to play center I guess, unless Oneil liked Moiso all along and knew this was coming. (showing off A.D.)


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jayisthebest88</b>!
> how much is marshall and rose makin??and how many eyars left on there contracts???


Rose has a horrendous contract, $60 million over the next four years. Marshall will make $9 million over the next two years. Cap-wise this hurts us next year, pretty much guaranteeing we will be over the cap. It helps in 05/06 though, we will have $3 million more in cap room. In 06/07 it hurts us by about $11 million.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*AD and JYD will play against Miami?*

with the league offices being closed for the holiday weekend, the deal won't be officially announced until monday. that should mean that AD and JYD will still be available to play tonight. is that correct?


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

wow. im very suprised. i thought this deal was dead.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

SOOOOO ****** PISSED THAT JYD WAS TRADED
:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

i think everyone is or should be, no just for what he brought to the court every night but the community as well during the season and in the offseason.

i would have liked to see mop's name in the trade as opposed to jyd's.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

JYD's energy and his enthusium for the City of Toronto will be missed. Good Luck JYD.

AD's leadership and professionlism will be missed. Good Luck AD. Hope your happy now.  


i dunno about Jalen Rose. Can he co-exist with VC? What does he think bout' playing second fiddle to VC?


i like the addition of Donyell. This guy will bring Offense and Defense. I think he'll play Centre.

A.Williams
VC
J.Rose
Bosh
Donyell

or

A.Williams
VC
J.Rose
Donyell
Moiso

The only probles ic so far is, will there be enough minutes for Lamond and Mopete?


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> i think everyone is or should be, no just for what he brought to the court every night but the community as well during the season and in the offseason.
> 
> i would have liked to see mop's name in the trade as opposed to jyd's.


I totally agree we recieved better players basketball wise but we lost a great person this is gonna kill the litte kids that looked up to jyd because he was probably the one they could relate to mostly because he played the game with so an enjoyment he was like a big kid.I'll miss JYD both as a ball player and a person good luck in chicago man we will miss you


----------



## tmlblue (Apr 1, 2003)

> The only probles ic so far is, will there be enough minutes for Lamond and Mopete?


Wasnt there rumours about Mo Pete going to New York for Harrington? Maybe GG is not done trading and held out Mo for a later deal.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

holy **** @ this trade, good deal's for both team but i am going to miss JYD...


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

i guess we wont get Jamison now, damn


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*2 important issues: Defense and the Center position*

can rose step in and guard people? he hasn't ever been known as a good defender at the 2, 3, or 4. We're used to using our "3" to defend our oppositions best scorer (although VC is starting to step up as he did last night, playing good D against tmac), what happens now? we do have murray and curry to defend bigger threes but do we want Rose starting or coming off the bench? 

who's our starting center? i'd prefer to keep Bosh at the 4 but can these other guys step it up at center? we now may have the physically weakest frontcourt in the league, unless Bateer gets PT. KO went with Moiso all preseason but has shown no faith in him thus far; was this just to give AD major minutes until a trade was made? if Moiso is starting, do we pair him with the veteran marshall? if so, who does Bosh get stuck with? i'd say if he's coming off the bench it's likely for Moiso but that pretty much puts Bosh at center. Bosh and Moiso together gives us two great shotblockers but little bulk and experience. 

hey, maybe Moiso has been working his *** off in practice and in the gym. even if he has, we could very well be in trouble.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

this will definately help the raptors offense


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*KO has major adjustments to make*

is his current offense prepared for rose? will it make full use of him? what kind of changes does KO have to make?

Rose should be used to baseline screens from indiana. he has a great midrange game and hopefully can take advantage of good iso opportunities off of screens and open shots created by Vince's double teams. 

On defense KO has some decisions to make. Will Rose buy into KO's ideologies and even if he does, can he get the job done? How much conflict will this create?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> i guess we wont get Jamison now, damn


i really doubt ever had a good chance of happening.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

So is Rose playing today with the raps against miami because our guys are not playing against Miami?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> So is Rose playing today with the raps against miami because our guys are not playing against Miami?


no, rose won't be there. i don't really see JYD or AD playing but i think league rules would allow the raps to play them.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Jalen Rose*

What position does he play here in Toronto and what do u think our lineup will be?


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

small forward.

AW
VC
ROSE
BOSH
DONYELL???

Bench:
MOPETE
LAMOND
MOISO


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: AD and JYD will play against Miami?*



> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> with the league offices being closed for the holiday weekend, the deal won't be officially announced until monday. that should mean that AD and JYD will still be available to play tonight. is that correct?


No, its customary for teams not to use players that they know are going to be traded. The same thing happened last year with seatle and Milwakee. They do this to ensure that the players don't get injured.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

This trade drastically improves the Toronto Raptors while it degrades the Bulls in my opinion. Chris Bosh should still play PF while Moiso or Marshall can play center.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Sorry guys but 'Yell can't play center. Ok maybe against someone like Brian Grant but 'Yell is a versatile *forward*. He can play both the 3 and the 4 but he doesn't have enough bulk to play center.

IMO, Moiso should start if AD doesnt. Baxter has shown that he can play on defense and he can bang (cant finish though ) so I think he should be our backup center. Bosh can backup 'Yell.

Technically, the Raptors could play both AD and JYD because the trade isn't official. It only got leaked to David Aldridge :yes:. But now that it's out, I doubt either will play...

One more thing is that this trade doesn't really degrade the Bulls severly. In fact, this could end up being a win-win for both teams, since AD gives the Bulls a good mentor for Curry, while he and JYD give them good defense and rebounding. Plus, they've wanted Rose out for awhile.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Was there a press conference for this?

Just wondering, if the coaches have said who the starting five are going to be.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> Was there a press conference for this?
> 
> Just wondering, if the coaches have said who the starting five are going to be.


Nope. Nothing can be done until Monday, 'cause the NBA offices are closed for the holidays.

There should be an official welcoming thing Monday for the new boys. Our franchise is pretty good with stuff like that (re: Hakeem's first day).


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

Rose better not be a jerk about this.......


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> Rose better not be a jerk about this.......


Well, Toronto will be his fourth team. He knows how the business works. Hopefully he gets along with our boys and starts enjoying himself.


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

i am torn between this trade..for the following reasons:

- We lost 2/3 of our interior defense/presence - Bosh/AD/JYD rotation was starting to work well together and now we've busted it..whos gonna step into C now? will the rotation be Bosh/Donyell/Moiso?? that means NO BIG BODIES!! Bateer is useless...

- Jalen is a good second scoring option as long as he takes it to the hole sometimes and doesnt remain an outside shooter...we have too many of those..

- Baxter is the steal of the trade..Baxter for CJ?? If Baxter plays like Boozer, a hard-nosed PF/C...with a lot of hustle we may win out on this one...

- JYD is the model ambassador for the city of T.O..

- Im glad we kept Mo P since i think he's starting to pick it up again with VC back healthy again...


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crippin</b>!
> i am torn between this trade..for the following reasons:
> 
> - We lost 2/3 of our interior defense/presence - Bosh/AD/JYD rotation was starting to work well together and now we've busted it..whos gonna step into C now? will the rotation be Bosh/Donyell/Moiso?? that means NO BIG BODIES!! Bateer is useless...
> ...


Good post


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

http://www.nbazone.net/teams/View_Salary.asp?TId=13

wow Rose had an awful contract. Its just as bad as ADs with an extra year.


----------



## MyBallsStillHurt (May 30, 2002)

*Good Luck Raps*

A little inside info from the Windy City ---

Jalen Rose --

No doubt, Rose can score the basketball. Unfortunately he hasn't done it much this season. Streaky shooter ... when he's hot, he blisters ... when he's cold, he kills you because he won't stop shooting.

He loves to jack up shots from the perimeter and rarely drives the lane ... doesn't like contact. Shooting under 40%. Last season, barely shot better than 40%.

He used to be money from the charity stripe, but this year, he's been very mortal. Blew a FT with 15 secs left that would have nailed the coffin shut on Minnesota earlier this month, but choked. Sprewell knocked down a three-pointer (Rose's man) to send it into OT and Minny ran away with the game.

Rose is capable of playing solid defense. Unfortunately, he's shown absolutely no interest in do so for the past two seasons. Loves to complain to the refs that he's been hit ... rarely gets back on D ... gonna be interesting to see how he and KO get along.

Rose always says the "right" thing in the media ... talks team, sharing the ball, playing with passion ... too bad he doesn't walk the walk. This is going to be very, very frustrating for Raptor fans.

One positive ... Rose is a great community guy. Gets very involved in charity works. So, if JYD was your community MVP, Rose can pick up right where JYD left off.

Donyell Marshall --

Solid all around player, however, every once in awhile, has brain farts ... i.e. turns the ball over while inbounding, loses his man on D and, although he has a decent outside shot, he shoots a little too much from downtown.

Will hustle, rebound and block shots. Gives effort night in and night out. Bulls fans are sorry to see him go. Pound for pound, 'Yell is the best player you're getting in this deal.

Like Rose, 'Yell is also very active in the community. Great citizen!

Lonny Baxter ---

Hustler, banger, but not a pretty player ... gives effort every time. Big heart, but don't fool yourself ... he's not Carlos Boozer, Jr.

No left hand ... No jumper ... most of his points are put-backs or drives through the lane.

Very quiet ... shy to a fault. Keeps his head low, flies under the radar.

Toronto gets some scoring punch, but at the price of defense. Bulls needed help on D and now, with AD & JYD, Chicago's front line looks formidible.

Interesting trade ... hope it works well for both.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

This is GREAT news. We do this trade without giving up Mo or Alvin, and we don't take back ERob's contract.

Our new lineup SHOULD be:

PG: Williams
SG: Carter
SF: Rose
PF: Bosh
SF: Marshall

With Murray and Peterson coming off the bench. Leo gets 5000 stupid points for saying Curry should start after this trade.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I was stoned when i saw this on tvat my firend, i thought i was trippin out oer sumthing, but im ****ing happy now that im home and found out it was true


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

lol, Leo said that?


The group we had wasn't looking like it was gonna make noise. At least with the trade, there is a chance something special could happen. Maybe Moiso even steps up and becomes the player a lot of people thought he would.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Goku</b>!
> lol, Leo said that?


Yeah, during the Heat game...


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

AW
VC
Rose
Donyell/Bosh
Moiso

bench:
Bosh/Donyell
Lamond
Mopete
Milt


i like this lineup.


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MyBallsStillHurt</b>!
> *Good Luck Raps*
> 
> A little inside info from the Windy City ---
> ...


This is what i was looking for...he better play solid D under KO's system or he'll find himself coming off the bench.. if he can play solid D then thats a huge plus for us...and i ABOSLUTELY HATE the way he drags his feet back on D.....


----------

